# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Μεταλλάξεις στα παπαγαλάκια μας Cockatiel

## Athina

Μια δημοσκόπηση για το τι χρώματος παπαγάλοι Cockatiel υπάρχουν στο GreekBirdClub!!!
Για να δούμε!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Για να δουμε παιδια!!!  :Happy: 

Τι χρωμα κοκατιλακια εχετε!!!Μπορει να ενδιαφερθουμε!!!
Οσοι θελουν ας κανουν και ενα post μια φωτογραφια απο το ''μεταλαγμενο'' τους κοκατιλ και ας γραψουν τι μεταλαξη ειναι!!! 
Καλη επιτυχια στο καλυτερο χρωμα!  :rollhappy:

----------


## Lucky Witch

Απο αριστερά είναι: albino,cinnamon grey pastel face,whiteface cinnamon pearl,lutino pearl, whiteface pied pearl

----------


## Athina

*Pearl Lutino*



*Pearl αρσενικό*

που μετατράπηκε σε...

----------


## COMASCO

ελα να βλεπουμε και αλλες φωτο...μην δισταζεται...!!!!!δωστε φωτο στον λαο...χαχα...μεχρι στιγμης οτι φωτο εχω δει ειναι ολα ΤΕΛΕΙΑ να τα χαιρεσαι ολοι και ολες και παντα με υγεια!

----------


## vicky_ath

Το δικό μου ζευγαράκι είναι στην υπογραφή μου... η περλέ κουκλίτσα μου Φρόσω και ο pied παλαβιάρης Φάμπιο!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Και το δικο μου ειναι ακριβως στη μεση της υπογραφης της Βικυς απο πανω  :Happy: 

Αυτος που κοιταει προς τα επανω...

----------


## mitsman

Normal grey
white face lutino
pied
lutino
perl (ειναι στην φωλια και κλωσσάει)
white face heavy pied

----------


## Efthimis98

Ειναι ολα κουκλια!!!
Μπραβο για την σωστη φροντιδα που τα δινετε!!!
Να σας ζησουν  :winky: 
Μεγαλη μου αδυναμια.....lutino και pied!  :Happy:    --- και λιγο pearl ---

----------


## Kostakos

Εγώ λατρεύω Pearl!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Ολα τους ενα προς ενα ειναι υπεροχα και πανεμορφα!!!!!! η φροντιδα που τους κανετε ειναι αξιεπαινη και αξιοσεβαστη !!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!! σας.                           :Youpi:  :Youpi:  :Youpi:

----------


## Efthimis98

Μεχρι στιγμης νικανε τα lutino και τα Normal Grey!Αντε να δουμε καμια ανατροπη!!!
Υπαρχουν πολλοι ακομη με κοκατιλακια!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

> Απο αριστερά είναι: albino,cinnamon grey pastel face,whiteface cinnamon pearl,lutino pearl, whiteface pied pearl


Νικόλ είσαι σίγουρη ότι η Χοντρούλα είναι Pastel Face? Επίσης cinnamon & grey μαζι δεν γίνεται... θα είναι ένα από τα δύο... και προφανώς είναι cinnamon, από αυτό που βλέπω!
Άρα εγώ θα την έλεγα απλά Cinnamon Pied!  :winky:

----------


## Lucky Witch

Από ότι μου είχαν πει σε ένα ξένο φορουμ που είναι μόνο για κοκατιλ είχαν πει παστελ φεις.
Cinnamon grey νομιζα επειδή είναι ανοιχτό γκρι...άρα η ονομασία είναι σκέτο cinnamon  δηλαδή?
Δεν το ήξερα ομολογώ.
Και pied λες επειδή έχει κάποια φτεράκια πιο σκούρα από άλλα?

----------


## vicky_ath

*Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel*




Αυτό είναι ένα Pastel Face και μάλιστα αρσενικό... με ξεκάθαρη κιτρινωπη απόχρωση στα μάγουλα!

Απλά η Χοντρούλα λόγω του cinnamon που προκαλεί ουσιαστικά ένα ξεθώριασμα στα χρώματα ίσως έχει λίγο πιο ανοιχτό πορτοκαλί στα μάγουλα από τα άλλα, αν και εμένα απο τη φωτο μου φαίνεται κακονικότατο πορτοκαλί!
Σκέτο cinnamon λέγεται, ναι!
Για το Pied το λέω επειδή έχει πολύ κίτρινο στήθος, αλλά έχω μία επιφύλαξη γιατί δεν το καταλαβαίνω καλά από τις φωτογραφίες σου!

----------


## Athina

Μόνο αυτοί ήμαστε με cockatiel???
Άντε...!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ο νομπελ που εχει 5 περλες στην πλατη τι ειναι?

----------


## Athina

αρσενικό pearl???

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Και το δικό μου ζευγαράκι με τα παιδάκια του:

Normal Grey (Aida) - ο μπαμπάς:



Pearl  (Carmen) - η μαμά:



......... ???? [πώς ακριβώς λέγεται αυτή η μαυρούκα;;;;;; ............ ] (Zacher) - 8 μηνών (απ' την περυσινή γέννα):







Pied (το 1ο φετινό μωράκι) - 30 ημερών:



Cinnamon (το 4ο) - 26 ημερών:



Pearl (το 2ο και 3ο) - 28 και 27 ημερών:

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Βίκυ (Vichy_ Ath) όταν το δεις το post, γράψε μου για την Zάχερ, πώς ακριβώς λέγεται, για να συμπληρώσω κι εγώ το πινακάκι πάνω με τα δικά μου.

----------


## vicky_ath

Νατάσσα Normal Grey είναι η κοπελίτσα σου!

----------


## vicky_ath

> ο νομπελ που εχει 5 περλες στην πλατη τι ειναι?


Άγγελε ο Νόμπελ είναι περλέ! Δεν έχει σημασία που χάθηκαν οι περισσότερες πέρλες του  :winky:

----------


## Panosfx

Νατασσα στις τελευταιες φωτογραφιες σου νομιζω η 4η εχεις το ενα κοκατιλ στην βεραντα και το εχεις δεσει με ενα κορδονι.Τι ακριβως εχεις δεσει γιατι δεν μπορω να καταλαβω;Δεν ειναι επικινδυνο;

----------


## vicky_ath

Πάνο υποθέτω ότι αναφέρεσαι σε εμένα(Βίκυ) και όχι στη Νατάσσα... και μιλάς γι'αυτήν εδώ τη φωτογραφία:



Για να μην βγούμε εκτός θέματος από εδώ, που συζητάμε για τις μεταλλάξεις των κοκατίλ, διάβασε αυτό το θέμα: *Aviator harness* και αν ακόμα έχεις κάποια απορία τη συζητάμε εκεί!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Βικάκι, σ' ευχαριστώ! 
(νομίζω ότι το Pied μου, το μικράκι, δεν το σημείωσα στο αντίστοιχο , το ξέχασα!......  :: )

----------


## Sofo Kapis

τα κοκατιλάκια μου είναι κοινό κοκατίλ και το άλλο peid   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## Antigoni87

Γεια σας και από εμάς!! Ο Floyd είναι heavy pied (η Βίκυ μου το είπε  :Happy:  ) γιατί έχει μεν χρώμα λουτίνο αλλά και 2 μόνο γκρι πιτσιλιές (ένα πούπουλο είναι η καθεμιά, μη φανταστείτε!). ο Δαρβίνος-το-μωρό είναι... normal grey μου είχες πει Βικάκι; Μοιάζει μέχρι στιγμής με pied, αλλά αν μετά την πρώτη πτερόρροια γίνει κίτρινο το κεφάλι του, τότε θα βεβαιωθούμε αν είναι normal grey όντως!
Ορίστε δυο βιντεάκια:  :Party0011: 
*Φλόυντ:*


*Δαρβίνος:*

----------


## mitsman

Ο Δαρβινος ειναι Νormal grey split to pied.... αν το κεφαλακι του γινει κιτρινο θα ειναι αρσενικο μετα την πρωτη πτεροροια!
 ::

----------


## akoylini

> Απο αριστερά είναι: albino,cinnamon grey pastel face,whiteface cinnamon pearl,lutino pearl, whiteface pied pearl


α ρε ροξανη μου εχεις παρει τα μυαλα!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Από τα δικά μου σε ομορφιά είναι η ζεμπρα αλλά σε χαρακτήρα η χοντρούλα μακράν

----------


## skrekas

Παιδιά εγώ πειράζει που πάτησα στη δημοσκοπηση για έναν φίλο που έχει κοκατίλ αλλα δεν τα πάει καλά με το ιντερνετ......?Αν απαγορεύεται οι διαχειριστες ας σβησουν την ψήφο μου.

----------


## Athina

*Εππ για να συνεχίσουμε το θέμα.Σίγουρα υπάρχουν καινούρια κοκατιλάκια εδώ πέρα! 

Λίγες ακόμα φώτο από το Σνουφέλι μου... (αρσενικό pearl)*

----------


## lagreco69

Εδω ειμαστε και εμεις!! στα αριστερα ο κοριτσαρος Cinnamon Pearl Pied και δεξια ο αντρακος Normal Grey.

----------


## Ρία

καλεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε!!  ! ζουλίχτε ταααα!! όλαααα!!! 
να κ τα δικά μου! αυτός είναι ο μικρούλης του αδερφού μου(μετά από μπάνιο)



κ αυτος ο λοφ! ο δικός μου



και τα 2 είναι normal grey!

----------


## lagreco69

Πανεμορφα!!! τα μικρα σας Ρια να τα χαιρεστε!!!

----------


## Ρία

σε ευχαριστώ δημήτρη! ελπίζω να βρω χρόνο κ να ανοίξω ένα θεματάκι με τις φάτσες!

----------


## Athina

Φατσουνάκια και τα δύο!Μοιάζουνε με τον δικό μου παρόλο που δεν είναι normal grey!

----------


## Ρία

ποιος δεν είναι normal grey?

----------


## Athina

Ο Snoufel μου Ρία.

----------


## Ρία

ααα!! ναι;; για normal grey μ φαίνεται εμένα!!!

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι περλε ενηλικο αρσενικο.... το οποιο έχει χασει ολες τις πέρλες.... οπως γινεται σε ολα τα περλε αρσενικα!

----------

